# Sorry..



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

WOW!!!. Sorry I posted “Tuesday results?” Didn’t know I would be starting a pissing match.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

This was my first time posting on here and is making me think twice before I post again. Maybe just use the radio instead. Seems like more helpful real time info that way!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Huh...???

Gotta edit my initial reply. I just read this entire thread and it sounds like the old "Boy's will be Boy's" adage.
OGF is primarily a fishing sharing website.
Glean whatever you need from whatever is useful with the info that's given and do what you want to, or need with it.
A lot of folks give good info why not use it?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Tommy84 said:


> This was my first time posting on here and is making me think twice before I post again. Maybe just use the radio instead. Seems like more helpful real time info that way!!


You might get better responses when you actually post a fishing report instead of asking others for theirs.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

You mean like "need a penny take one, have a penny leave one?"... That died on here years ago! Make some good connections on here with some of the guys. Use the PM feature to share info and trade strategies, and get the personal contact and cell phone number of the guys you connect with. Trade seats on trips and learn from others, teach if you have an edge. Posting numbers and pictures will get the entire internet on your spot pushing you off the fish. I post leads and colors from time to time. The internet has changed this sport and not for the better. If OGF had the penny jar described, they would be in debt for a few hundred grand from the takers! Just a quick shout out to EVERYONE in Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnesota, both Dakotas and all of Indiana trolling around waiting for the green light and fish porn!!!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

capt j-rod said:


> Just a quick shout out to EVERYONE in Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnesota, both Dakotas and all of Indiana trolling around waiting for the green light and fish porn!!!


You hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am by far more of a “penny taker” more than a “penny leaver” because of being new to the game. But I do leave a penny when I can. IMHO I do think its unfair to doubt and criticize others for what they post if it doesn’t work for you. Knowledge is not wisdom. Wisdom is knowing how to use the knowledge you have. Thanks for all who post their knowledge. I have gleaned a lot. It is up to the individual to use that knowledge wisely.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just the reality of public internet interaction. The diversity of personalities, egos, skill levels, cultural backgrounds, political affiliations, employment, pros, pro wannabe's, tournament or weekend angler, etc,etc,etc will always provide a platform for disagreement and conflict, just no way around that.

Either accept the reality for what it is or not. Your personal experience on any website should be determined by your attitude not those of other posters. Dismiss the stupid, overlook the naive, utilize what you choose to or get sucked in to stupid crap some guy behind a keyboard said that amounts to no real importance to anyone but himself.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

capt j-rod said:


> You mean like "need a penny take one, have a penny leave one?"... That died on here years ago! Make some good connections on here with some of the guys. Use the PM feature to share info and trade strategies, and get the personal contact and cell phone number of the guys you connect with. Trade seats on trips and learn from others, teach if you have an edge. Posting numbers and pictures will get the entire internet on your spot pushing you off the fish. I post leads and colors from time to time. The internet has changed this sport and not for the better. If OGF had the penny jar described, they would be in debt for a few hundred grand from the takers! Just a quick shout out to EVERYONE in Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnesota, both Dakotas and all of Indiana trolling around waiting for the green light and fish porn!!!


so if a person doesn't want to be pen pals with others they don't qualifiy for reports...don't think this site was intended for a few to make it their own exclusive secret club...guess that's what FB is for.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Back to the reason we are all on here in the first place....
I'm planning on launching early this afternoon at Catawba or Mazurik. Will provide update later this evening on water condition and fishing.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Just the reality of public internet interaction. The diversity of personalities, egos, skill levels, cultural backgrounds, political affiliations, employment, pros, pro wannabe's, tournament or weekend angler, etc,etc,etc will always provide a platform for disagreement and conflict, just no way around that.
> 
> Either accept the reality for what it is or not. Your personal experience on any website should be determined by your attitude not those of other posters. Dismiss the stupid, overlook the naive, utilize what you choose to or get sucked in to stupid crap some guy behind a keyboard said that amounts to no real importance to anyone but himself.


Amen brother.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Is it spring yet...? Take a deep breath and don't let it out for a month, we can get there. )


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i don't get up to erie often but when i do i always ask for a little help getting me started. and i read all the reports. then i always post how i do how i did it any other info i can give. the only thing i don't give out is numbers that others gave me. i will usually give north numbers and which ramp i used. this has worked great for me in the past. I've always got good info by pm from members of ogf.

i started fishing the central basin some yrs ago. i didn't know crap about how to fish there. took a charter out 2 trips then went on my own. and wouldn't be half the fisherman i am if not for all the info I've got from the great guys here on ogf. i do like having a buddy out there when fishing. a couple of yrs ago my fishing was bad. lil goose calls me up and he's on fish, saved my day.
sherman


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

J-rod, I agreed with everything in your post until the part that EVERYONE from out of state was waiting for your report to come pillage YOUR fish. I launch from Michigan but spend half my time in Ohio water, but against your belief I am not waiting for your reports and pictures to come and steal your fish, trust me you have plenty of your own folk willing to do that.
I pay for my non-resident license and find my own fish, most of my fishing buddies are from Ohio and everyone of them also fish Michigan waters fishing for Walleye and especially perch where the limit is higher and the fish are plenty. I am quite sure they would not appreciate me accusing them of trolling for info in order to come pillage MY fish. Try not to be so inclusive when accusing people of coming to take your fish. I am very tolerant of all the Ohio plates in the Sterling state park parking lot in August when the perch are going. 
I also believe the Internet has not done our sport a lot of good, but many of these trolls come from our own states, no need to blame others for the problem. This causes problems like occurred about 18 months ago when out of town vehicles were vandalized at a popular Ohio launch. Remember this mentality is contagious, and next thing you know the same behavior will be commonplace both here and in your state, and then we all lose.
I enjoy the time I spend fishing in your state, and I know a lot of Ohio residents enjoy fishing in mine. Trolls will be trolls, they don’t start at the state line.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

ecnadnus said:


> Back to the reason we are all on here in the first place....
> I'm planning on launching early this afternoon at Catawba or Mazurik. Will provide update later this evening on water condition and fishing.


Right now off Port Clinton it is still rolling with muddy white caps.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

ecnadnus said:


> Back to the reason we are all on here in the first place....
> I'm planning on launching early this afternoon at Catawba or Mazurik. Will provide update later this evening on water condition and fishing.


Hope you find em Al! Should be challenging. I wussed out. Appreciate your reports over the years and help!


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

capt j-rod said:


> Just a quick shout out to EVERYONE in Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnesota, both Dakotas and all of Indiana trolling around waiting for the green light and fish porn!!!


I live in Ohio and I hunt and fish out of state. I rely on information from people local to the area I am going to hunt or fish to help determine when to be there, tactics to use etc. As a traveling sportsman, I have always been made welcome and treated well. I appreciate the way I have been treated and I offer the same to non-resident sportsmen who travel to Ohio to enjoy the sporting opportunities we have to offer. 

Remember Lake Erie is public. You don't have a "spot" to call yours. You complain of people "pushing you off of your spot." You have never squeezed in on an area where others are catching? Come on, there is a bunch of water out there and tons of fish. Be happy you have access to a world class fishery so close to home.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

For christ sake!!! Post your Lat/Lon and see what happens. Key the mike on your SS radio, tell them you are hammering eyes, give your Lat/Lon and see what happens. No spot is mine, but when I do the work, find the program, then it is up to me who I share it with. I share with members on this forum who will trade and work together. I fish Michigan, Ontario and LSC... I made connections there and traded info and rides on Erie to get it. Do what you want, but don't get pissed when there are 50 boats waiting for you tomorrow if you put it on the site.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Make a note: Tommy84 is a trouble maker!!!!!!!! 

Just kidding obviously. You did nothing wrong. Keep posting how you do and just let people know where you went out of. You don't have to give numbers on where you were. And sense it is the beginning of the fishing season, maybe if you were trolling or jigging. That is plenty of info. No one should come on here and expect someone to give the exact numbers on where they were fishing. But even with that said, some guys do that as well. Most guys like me who get up mostly on the good weekends, just like to have a launch to go to and if you got them trolling or jigging. And we are happy...


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean to upset you. If I knew you would take it out on Jesus Christ, I wouldn't have posted anything, but I digress.
Just saying that I know what it is like to be away from home trying to be successful hunting and fishing. People sharing local information with me has always been helpful and I help others when I can and I guess I just don't understand the contempt many have for other anglers. Everything's such a big deal, man, they are just fish. Put something they consider food in front of them and they eat it. Most don't need to be in a clique and know the secret handshake to catch fish. 
Again, I didn't mean to raise your blood pressure.
Tight lines,
DD


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Make a note: Tommy84 is a trouble maker!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding obviously. You did nothing wrong. Keep posting how you do and just let people know where you went out of. You don't have to give numbers on where you were. And sense it is the beginning of the fishing season, maybe if you were trolling or jigging. That is plenty of info. No one should come on here and expect someone to give the exact numbers on where they were fishing. But even with that said, some guys do that as well. Most guys like me who get up mostly on the good weekends, just like to have a launch to go to and if you got them trolling or jigging. And we are happy...


See, there you go. A happy member, just looking for a place to start! That's all it takes!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Time for nice weather! The titles say it all ."Sorry Ferries"! Buck up lady's go re-string some rods or something! Fisherman's Central is having a nice open house at their new building this weekend, go outside and do something else.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This thread started mushy and it's getting even more mushier. Can we all just kiss and makeup. )


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, my boat stuck in the garage frowny face just got a big laugh reading all this !!! Also, somehow you all forgot to knock all us bloodsuckers from Pa. I kinda feel left out.


----------



## Chopperdog (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been coming to Lake Erie for the last 5 years from North Dakota . While on the trip I and the guys with me spend quite a bit of money . We buy all of our groceries there , buy gas , beer and eat out while there .
We appreciate reading all of the reports before we get there to figure out where to start . We read all of Jim's mid Winter report with much interest . Please keep doing the reports as it helps many people .


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Decoy hound said:


> You hit the nail on the head!!


Preach on!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if it wasn't for all the good guys making reports us guys that only get up to erie a few times a year would find it much harder to get on fish. the guys that's out there on a regular basis doesn't have the problem of going in totally blind. hey good guys keep posting as much info as you can even if you don't give up your numbers. I'm fine with lures used leads speed and north numbers. it gives me a starting point. then i can start the search for my own school of fish.
sherman


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

every time this subject of reports comes up it always gets skrewerd toward exact numbers...nobody asks or expects exact #'s...general location area's are sufficient to help people get started.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

We need another hatch like we had in 03,made everyone feel like they knew a secrete.

Get out and be safe and enjoy the waters while you can


Does anybody have a report from last week


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

It’s just fishing! I learn a lot from Ogf and I try to post results when I can. But I see a lot of negativity some times. We could be in the desert being shot at. I saw Gerald Swindel yesterday and the negativity he see’s on social media he can’t stand either. We’re all on here because we like to fish.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Redheads said:


> We need another hatch like we had in 03,made everyone feel like they knew a secrete.
> 
> Get out and be safe and enjoy the waters while you can
> 
> ...


the 15 and 16 hatch may not match the 03 hatch but both combined are going to make some great fishing for a few yrs to come. i wasn't up last yr but the yr before we couldn't believe all the shorts we caught. good fishing to you all.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Can we all just kiss and makeup. )


easy there fella, you know I still owe you something for the Bengal's final win


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I like giving bogus numbers over the radio and then watching the swarm...
Not really. I did give numbers one time over the radio for a buddy who's phone had died. Six boats beat him there.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

OGF is great! I appreciate any and all fishing reports as long as they don't go negative. Some have pre-conceived notions of what should or shouldn't be given in fishing reports. I never expect any detail that someone may not want to publish for various reasons. I consider other's free speech to be none of my business to manage. If there is something I don't like or care about, I don't read it.

OGF has been a great site for me over the years to learn plenty about boating, motors, fishing, trolling, wiring, tackle, etc. As a full time worker and mere part time weekend warrior on the big lake, any info is helpful to me to get jump started or to even help decide if the boat should leave my driveway. I believe there is a general trend of less fishing reports on OGF, probably due to other available communication means today such as cell, facebook, etc., but I certainly hope this public forum remains as a great forum for fishing related discussions and info. I also appreciate the effort that the mods put in daily to maintain and enforce CIVILITY. Tight lines.


----------



## johnjbach (Mar 29, 2012)

Take what you need and leave the rest, add what you can and help another.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Been ice fishing the lake for 60+yrs, noticed the last 4yrs everyone seems to have loc jaw, you ask questions in the parking lot and you get the hush-hush. Some of the best info for a start came from out-of-staters. Went back to Saginaw bay this year, and you wont find a better bunch of guys willing to share areas and jig info, had a group of locals said hell follow us out and we will all catch fish, happened every trip. Now thats what its all about! Met a hell of a bunch of great guys, made new friends, cooked, cut-up and bs all day, I know I passed on as much info to guys coming from Clev area and some out of staters, so you Pa.-Wisconsin, Kentucky guys Keep comin!!


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

When I fish Ashtabula and some one asks over the radio for start numbers. I want to give them numbers for the west end of the lake and see how long it takes them to figure it out lol.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Deadeyedeek I will agree with you 100% on the Saginaw Bay experience. It was a good one for me too. I have lived along Lake Erie and have fished it for over 50 years. I hate to say it but we need to take lessons on how to treat fellow fishermen from those guys. Heck just compare how much bashing is on the OFG site to the Saginaw Bay internet site, for an example.


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

capt j-rod said:


> You mean like "need a penny take one, have a penny leave one?"... That died on here years ago! Make some good connections on here with some of the guys. Use the PM feature to share info and trade strategies, and get the personal contact and cell phone number of the guys you connect with. Trade seats on trips and learn from others, teach if you have an edge. Posting numbers and pictures will get the entire internet on your spot pushing you off the fish. I post leads and colors from time to time. The internet has changed this sport and not for the better. If OGF had the penny jar described, they would be in debt for a few hundred grand from the takers! Just a quick shout out to EVERYONE in Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnesota, both Dakotas and all of Indiana trolling around waiting for the green light and fish porn!!!


Whew I’m so glad you skipped over us Illinois guys


----------



## Bob Rayner (Nov 20, 2015)

Like so many of these threads, the original poster never came back. Just making trouble? Is this what they call trolling?
Seems to me like the folks here do a nice job. Anyone participating in these sorts of things must have a reasonably thick skin.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Bob Rayner said:


> Like so many of these threads, the original poster never came back. Just making trouble? Is this what they call trolling?
> Seems to me like the folks here do a nice job. Anyone participating in these sorts of things must have a reasonably thick skin.


Congratulations on your first post!!!


----------

